# Sealant for Enclosure



## OEFVet (Jan 14, 2016)

First off, I have been perusing page after page and using the search box to try to find the answers to my questions. I am fully aware that everyone recommends DryLok and/or a deck paint. 

My question though has to do with VOC levels. I am having my enclosure built by a great woodworker out where I am. He uses an Acrylic Conversion Varnish by Mohawk on all of his projects that seal and protect them. How do I know if this will be ok for my Tegu? What makes DryLok or deck paint better than the rest?

Also, what are the recommended silicone products out there?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## beantickler (Jan 15, 2016)

As long as you give proper dry times any outdoor paint should be fine... I'm not a drylock kinda guy unless I'm painting cinder block walls in my basement. That stuff is made for concrete. Deck paint sounds just fine to me... I used an outdoor paint and primer in 1. As far as silicone goes the dry time is what matters... When all this stuff is dry (paint, silicone) it will be fine for use with reptiles as long as your Tegu doesn't like to chew on paint or silicone... The only time you would worry about silicone is when you are using it for drinking water and for fish or other aquatic animals.


----------



## viejo (Jan 16, 2016)

I realize that Drylock is specified for concrete but I have constructed several enclosures as well as a vat for fish using the stuff with excellent results. That said, I also have used outdoor paint / deck paint as well for enclosures that have stood up well over time. The wear & tear on a finish in a reptile enclosure pales in comparison to a coating exposed to outside conditions.


----------



## OEFVet (Jan 16, 2016)

So from what I am gathering, anything can be used as long as it has the proper time to air out right?


----------



## beantickler (Jan 16, 2016)

OEFVet said:


> So from what I am gathering, anything can be used as long as it has the proper time to air out right?


Weather proof... The humidity will be high.


----------

